# SV  Chucky  Hand-me-down



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2020)

*SV  Chucky  Hand-me-down*​

OK, so I was out of Chuckies, and I mentioned it to Bear Jr.
So he brings me two frozen packs of Beef that he had frozen for Diesel (his Chocolate Lab).
It seems one of Diesel’s many allergies happens to be Beef, so he switched him over to Turkey.
I don’t know how often he used to make Chuckies for him, but each of those 2 hunks of meat was about half of what I buy as a Chuck Roast.
They were each about 1.5 pounds. So—Sure I’ll take them!! LOL---Hand-Me-Downs from the Dog.

So I thawed them out & racked them in my SV Rack, filled my Sous Vide Supreme & set it @ 165°.
*NOTE:  I edited this Temp from 132° to 165° for 48 hours, after Brian Trommater pointed out to me that I had typed 132° instead of 165°.*
Then 48 hours later I remove the packs from the water. Removed the Chucky Halves from the Bags.
I saved the Juices for Gravy, and pulled enough Meat off for our Supper.
Mrs Bear made the Gravy, some Mashed Taters, and some cut Green Beans.

After Supper I pulled the rest & put it in one of our Green Containers for the Fridge.

Then the next day I had a Nice big 3 slice Pyramid Hot Roast Beef Sammy for Supper.

The next day I had two leftover rolls from another night (1 Burger Bun & 1 Hot Dog Bun).
So I lathered them up with my new Jar of “Kelchner’s Creamy Horseradish Sauce”.
Then filled them with hot Pulled Beef, and added some Bread & Butter Pickle Chips on the side.

That “Kelchner’s Creamy Horseradish Sauce” is definitely a Re-order!!!!

Not seen was a couple more Sammies on the next night.


Thanks for Stopping in,

Bear


Two Chucky Halves Vacuum sealed:







Clipped in my Rack & Ready for a Long Bath:






Fresh out of my SV, after 48 hours @ 165°:






Ready for Pulling:






Bear's First Helping:






Pulling the rest for Sammies & Fridge:






Leftovers All Pulled:






Second Night's Supper---Start of a Hot Roast Beef Sammy.  Start with Gravy & some Meat:






Then 2 slices of Bread, some more Meat & more Gravy:






Then top it with another slice of Bread & more Gravy. Second Night's Supper completed:






Third Night Supper Started---One Hot Dog Bun & one Burger Bun covered with "Kelchner's Creamy Horseradish Sauce":






Filling them both with Pulled Chucky Beef:






Here's the Stuff I used:






Bear's 3rd Night's Supper Sammies:


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice work! Looks great.
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 27, 2020)

All good meals . Another one that makes me over eat . Nice work .


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 27, 2020)

All that looks delicious. You had me at gravy lol


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks great Bear. I will take one of the sandwiches smothered in gravy please!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 27, 2020)

Things are getting bad when we start stealing the dogs supper  anyway looks delicous bear.


----------



## gary s (Aug 27, 2020)

Dang, that looks good, I just ate but could put away one of those. Nice Job

Gary


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 27, 2020)

Dang, I need to find a chucky "bad".  YUM. . .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 27, 2020)

Loooks great but think you might of had it set higher than 132? I'm guessing 165.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Loooks great but think you might of had it set higher than 132? I'm guessing 165.



Oh Shoot !!!
Another Senior Moment!!!
Thank You Brian!!
You're right---165° for 48 hours, for Pulled Chucky.
132° for 48 hours is for a Prime Rib-like Chucky.
I'm going back now to edit my first post.

Thank You Brian!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 27, 2020)

Yep, looks awesome as always Bear! I do believe you have the meat to bread to gravy ratio down pat!

Big like!
Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Nice work! Looks great.
> Jim



Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




chopsaw said:


> All good meals . Another one that makes me over eat . Nice work .



Thank You Rich!!
Yup, these ones that go down easy are not hard to over eat on!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 27, 2020)

Al looks great Bear. I also love good horseradish sauce on beef!! Does you boy need another dog? I might be available if he’s feeding daily chuckie. Lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> All that looks delicious. You had me at gravy lol



Thank You Jake!!
Yup---Gotta love Beef with Gravy!!

Bear




SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great Bear. I will take one of the sandwiches smothered in gravy please!



Thank You John!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Things are getting bad when we start stealing the dogs supper  anyway looks delicous bear.




Thank You Jim!!
I'm just glad I'm not allergic to Beef!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2020)

gary s said:


> Dang, that looks good, I just ate but could put away one of those. Nice Job
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Dang, I need to find a chucky "bad".  YUM. . .




Thank You Rider!!
I gotta find some too!! It's not easy!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 29, 2020)

Yup for sure some great looking sammies. Still don't get these long cooks in a SV but I'm an old dog. Kelchner's makes a lot of great products we use their cocktail sauce all the time.

Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 29, 2020)

Bear way to get a lot of use out of a chuckie.

I would have buttered that bread first though, says butterface.   

Big Like!

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Yep, looks awesome as always Bear! I do believe you have the meat to bread to gravy ratio down pat!
> 
> Big like!
> Ryan




Thank You Ryan!!
Yup--I'm constantly working on that---I think I got it now.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 29, 2020)

They all look top notch John, but my eyes are focused on the gravy sammy. Thems my favorite.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Al looks great Bear. I also love good horseradish sauce on beef!! Does you boy need another dog? I might be available if he’s feeding daily chuckie. Lol




Thank You Jcam!!
He spoils that dog. He's a 7 year old Chocolate Lab, with a ton of allergies and Epilepsy. He weighs over 100 pounds without an ounce of fat on him. The Vet calls him "Arnold".
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup for sure some great looking sammies. Still don't get these long cooks in a SV but I'm an old dog. Kelchner's makes a lot of great products we use their cocktail sauce all the time.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Yup---To us old guys SV is a little strange, but it sure can tenderize some tough meats, once you know what to do. I love it.
I never knew Kelchner's made anything but Horseradish, until a few months ago, and I've been using that for 60 years, and living within 10 miles of their main plant my whole life.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Bear way to get a lot of use out of a chuckie.
> 
> I would have buttered that bread first though, says butterface.
> 
> ...




Thank You John!!
These 48 hour Chuckies are beyond belief!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> They all look top notch John, but my eyes are focused on the gravy sammy. Thems my favorite.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Yup--Hot Roast Beef w-Gravy has been my favorite order at restaurants, since I was about 8 years old, but I like a Beef Sammy with Horseradish too.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2020)

B
 BigW.
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2020)

kruizer
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2020)

JCAP
---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2020)

GATOR240
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

